# Groceries in Eindhoven



## Veej (Aug 21, 2012)

Hello All,

My company is filing for my work permit in Netherlands. I would like to know an estimate of groceries for a family of two in (Eindhoven) Netherlands. My estimate is around EUR 500 which includes allowance for alcohol (we have a glass of wine with dinner). I have read elsewhere to convert the dollar number to euros. So if we spend USD 350 - 400 (in Japan) we can expect to spend EUR 350 - 400 in Netherlands (Eindhoven). 

Would appreciate any inputs.


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Really difficult to say, but you should surely be able to survive based on your japan estimate.


----------



## Gioppino (Aug 25, 2012)

Eindhoven can be quite expensive, although not as expensive as Amsterdam.

If you want quality gourmet food, including wine, 500 euro a months won't certainly be enough. 

If you want rock bottom prices, you can shop at Jumbo, but the quality is awful. Yes, you might find Asian food there, but only prepackaged.

I live near Eindhoven, am single, don't drink, I shop at Jumbo, and I pay around 350 a month in food.


----------

